

Tips For Geeks to Impress Women - pratikpoddar
http://tomonotomo.wordpress.com/2013/08/21/tips-for-men-to-impress-women/

======
dubfan
These tips are all well and good, but what about those of us who can't even
get women to respond to our texts?

